# Ragdoll Rehome Group Garden Party Fundraiser



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

For those Raggie folk amongst you - The Ragdoll Rehome Group is having a Garden Party/BBQ fundraiser on 17th August in Oldham. :w00t:










Tickets are £6 per adult (includes food and drink) and a family ticket is £18 (2 adults - 2 children)

If anyone is interested please PM me for more information

Thanks.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Also meant to say that if you cannot come but would like to help we would welcome any donations towards tombola and raffle prizes. Appreciate times are hard but anything little thing would be welcome.

Every penny is going towards the cats - we have had a couple of hefty vets bills of late.

Thanks guys.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

What a shame its so far from us 
Hope you have a lovely day tho


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Sharon

There is a garden party in the South (different rehome group Ragdoll Rescue
Ragdoll Rescue - Ragdoll Rehoming Service) on *8th September*. I am sure they would value your support if you could go along. It is all about the cats! That is in Hemel Hempstead.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> Hi Sharon
> 
> There is a garden party in the South (different rehome group Ragdoll Rescue
> Ragdoll Rescue - Ragdoll Rehoming Service) on *8th September*. I am sure they would value your support if you could go along. It is all about the cats! That is in Hemel Hempstead.


Ah cool, i will see who will come with me 
Will you be going ? x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

No - a wee bit too far for us!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a lovely idea


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a reminder for any Raggie inclined folk out there....


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just bumping this up - in case any of you Raggie lovers fancy an afternoon out in a good cause! You don't have to be Raggie owners - just cat lovers!


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

I would love to come but getting married that day.  

Hope it's a lovely day for all of us 

Steph


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope you will post a piccie on here after your wedding!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Just in case anyone forgot!!


----------



## Craftymamma (Apr 23, 2013)

My family and I would love to come but sadly you are too far away for us. Would there be any in North East England?


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't know of any planned up there. It is a shame you weren't closer.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Still some tickets left!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wanted to say even if some people are not able to go to this wonderful event, you can still send a tombola prize to help this very good cause for all the Ragdolls.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Still a few tickets left if anyone fancies a pleasant afternoon out!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed i have 2 friends to go with me to the one near me


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You should enjoy Dawn's. Be warned she will part you from your money!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> You should enjoy Dawn's. Be warned she will part you from your money!


So we went today, had a great afternoon 
Its was spoilt by a 3hr journey home  then made better by 6 happy faces so pleased to see mummy :001_tt1: (even if it was for food) :lol:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Glad you enjoyed that one - I am sure you got chatting to a lot of like minded folk!


----------

